# Neues vom Dirtsport in Kassel



## onkel_c (13. Juli 2010)

http://www.playmobike.com/Playmobike/news/Einträge/2010/7/12_Legal_Dirt_in_Kassel.html#


----------



## onkel_c (13. Juli 2010)

http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/stadt...senschanze-naechsten-monate-legal-839713.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergroff (23. September 2010)

onkel_c schrieb:


> http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/stadt...senschanze-naechsten-monate-legal-839713.html



Manchmal dauerts länger mit dem Formalen, aber wir haben es geschafft, seit 20.09. ist die dirtbike-line erst mal auf Zeit gesichert und offiziell genehmigt! Nutzt die Anlage und helft, daß wir eine endgültige Lösung dort oder wo anders finden.

Das Rad ist rund, und rollt, auch in der dirtbike-line an der Hessenschanze!


----------



## onkel_c (24. September 2010)

dein wunsch sei mir befehl, wenn der knochen wieder 'endfest' ist im haxen ...


----------



## bergroff (24. September 2010)

onkel_c schrieb:


> dein wunsch sei mir befehl, wenn der knochen wieder 'endfest' ist im haxen ...



Dem schließ isch mich an, noch sind zwei Sehnen/Muskelansätze im Schulterdach zerdeppert, aber die Umfahrung mit den Hügelchen bekomm ich gut hin, aber lasst mir die Umleitung des K6 frei von Rädern!


----------

